# Beef ribs verses pork



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Can i substitute beef ribs for pork ribs in any recipe?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would use either one I had if I was wanting to make ribs here. I would think they could mix & match recipe's.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

There is going to be some difference between the two since you are dealing with beef or pork. The cooking times will vary and types of sauces _may_ vary since there are sauces that are geared towards either beef or pork.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beef has more meat and is more tender.I prefer the flavor of beef over pork. Pork ribs tend to be a bit tough for my taste. I like the meat to all but fall off the bone. Pork ribs are less forgiving if overcooked..


----------

